# Door-to-Door Air Freight from US to UAE



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I didn't see any threads specific to this one. I've got a couple large suitcases (maybe 60 kilos) worth of stuff to send to the UAE from the US. Has anyone used a good door to door air freight services they'd recommend? What about sending things as unaccompanied luggage? I'm not sending big items, but it will be a lot of books, person effects, etc. Any suggestions?


----------

